# Gramps' SUV17



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

awesome dude!  tunnel hull for the texas flats?   cant wait to see some more


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*Ah HA !!! *


[smiley=spinning-on-head.gif] [smiley=eyepopping.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats on the start of the new boat.  Now for the hardest part the wait ;D but its always worth it


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I figured this was next!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't wait to see how that is going to look rigged out. Your gonna have a blast with that for sure.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

congrats, going through the build process will be awesome. The wait is painful but after the fact youll miss it


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Gramps, I know this has been a long time coming for you and I'm glad to see the process has started. Enjoy it!

I like your choice of colors, I think the ice blue is about the sexiest color on the water, very easy on the eyes while fishing and stays clean. 

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It all started here ;-)


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

What's taking so long?!?!?! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> What's taking so long?!?!?! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


I just don't want to beat yours out of the shop.   [smiley=chuck.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I got to check out one of these SUV17s today.
SWEET looking skiffs.
Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine done yet Eric?

Derail is now over..........for now :-X


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Mine done yet Eric?
> 
> Derail is now over..........for now :-X


I didn't see yours.
I did see Fish-Cane's though.
I was checking out the white one they had out front.

But back to the thread at hand!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Scott-How do you plan on finishing the interior? Color, finish, etc.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Scott-How do you plan on finishing the interior? Color, finish, etc.



The interior will be Matterhorn white, not sure on the webbing color yet.  It will have a center console, Yeti 45 for passenger seating & beverages, full cap, rear box & lid, poling platform, rod holders, pole holders, trolling motor, pop-up cleat, electrical, etc.  The seating option is still up in the air, I have two ideas in mind, but leaning towards the traditional.

The hull was popped from the mold yesterday afternoon...   Now the count down really starts!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like a sweet setup. 
Mel sent me an email that they put 15 miles on my skiff and it ran great. So I should be heading up that way soon. 
I want to get a good look at these 17s.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahhh man, we've reached BINGO! did it get done?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's done and he's on his way to TX. I'm sure he'll post some pics once he settles in. Congrats Scott!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

SCOTT, you got alot of us waiting.......Stop at the State Line and post some Pic's !!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Left Mel's at 6:30 Monday night and arrived in Houston at noon on Tuesday, went to sleep by 1pm and woke up today at 7 am. Give me a break!  ;D

Here is the only picture right now, taken outside of Ankona's compound.  I'll have some more in the next few days. She is missing a few pieces and the weather here is cold & wet, not conducive to photo sessions.










The drive was not too bad until Lousiana. Holy crap those roads suck.  ;D Sorry to ya'll who live there but it was something else.  

The trailer was absolutely amazing, the torsion axle worked better than I could have ever imagined. The old leaf spring trailer would be a nightmare to tow this distance, the Float-On didn't lurch, jerk, or bounce in the air, the suspension actually moved! I can not put into words how impressed & happy I am with just the trailer alone.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats she looks good cant wait to see more pics


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

lol, dude!
I was just about to upload your picture!
I see you beat me to it.

That boat is looking real good man!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

No Brake for you my friend you better post some more picks or I will send someone by your new address.......I know a Guy !


Have fun in Tx and keep the post and fishing reports comming. You will be missed on this side....


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Time's up Gramps!! One weekend under your belt and I haven't seen a report from it's maiden voyage [smiley=haggle.gif]


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Time's up Gramps!! One weekend under your belt and I haven't seen a report from it's maiden voyage [smiley=haggle.gif]


You see how that guy is...gets a new boat and forgets all about his old friends! lol
Just kidding. Congrats on the boat. You gotta find some time to get it out on the Texas water and give us a full report.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ya ya ya I hear you. ;D I'm hoping to get it out this weekend. Between getting caught up at work and the moving company arriving mid-day Saturday, I haven't had the time.

Soon my friends, soon!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

looks good brotha!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

All we get is one picture?! ...cah mon!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I feel ashamed! I've had the boat three months, posted 1 picture and been banished to the third page of the bragging spot...  :

But hey between the move, holidays, work and Papa Mel & I planning some final tweaks it's taken longer than originally anticipated to finish.

Here are a few interior pictures and there will be some on the water shots (hopefully with a fishing report) this weekend. If anything looks funny or discolored in the pic's it is because the boat is filthy.  These were taken only a few days after the drive over from Ft. Pierce.

If y'all have any questions ask away & if your within 4 or so hours drive of Houston I'll gladly make a road trip for new fishing grounds.


A look from the bow back.  There is plenty of room in front of the console for additional coolers, gear, "client" chairs, live-wells etc. A yeti 45 doubles as a coffin box seat & casting platform.










Again, plenty of room between the console & gunnel.  The days of the sideways shimmy are over!  ;D










In the next three photo's you will see a 9' fly rod fits with ease on the port side with rod holders setup shotgun and a 7'6" spinner on the starboard side standard setup that can also accommodate a 9' rod.  I would venture to say you could fit 4 rods on each side.




























Rear deck with gas assisted rear hatch.  Notice the rear deck is different than the original SUV, they did it right on this setup! Plenty of room to fish in the rear, even with the poling platform installed.









Under the rear hatch is the enormous storage box.  In the middle is a removable box with storage tray insert, great for keeping the camera, wallet, phone, registration, etc. while your out and when you stop for lunch after fishing, grab the box & throw it in the truck. One note though, figure out which side of the boat you'll favor while running; I put the battery on the wrong side.   


















And the best part of all? Yes it fits in a 18'6" garage.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

About time, Scott!
The skiff looks great!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks awesome dude! When I go to Port Isabel and will hit u up! This fishing grounds in Port Isabel is badass! Dont need to run super skinny but I do know a few deep holes hold huge reds, black drum, sharks, jacks.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

beautiful, exactly the set up I want - no platform, removable cooler box, 12v troller on the bow. Thanks for posting more pix!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I would like to see some pic's of her in the water...maybe some blood on the deck....


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

3 months and thats it? i feel cheated.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Scott? Scott who? Does he fish? ;D Boat looks great dude! Chased(not caught) big poons outside of the inlet on Sunday  [smiley=no_derail.png]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks to the non-trolls.... To the rest of you  [smiley=spank.gif]

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] Ah I'm kidding.  Gotta get a push pole sorted out for the skinny this weekend but will be on the water for a few photo's.




> Chased(not caught) big poons outside of the inlet on Sunday


I hate you! ;D It's freezing here, literally, and you're bragging about tarpon! Get them figured out, I'll be back in time for next year.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL, so all it took for you to FINISH posting pictures was some cold Texas weather!?! Had you been still here in this warm Florida weather with all of these wonderful tarpon swimming around you would have NEVER finished this post!


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice.. anyone know the dimensions of the console?


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice boat. I haven't read the board for some time, but I was happy to hear there is another Ankona in Texas and that you drove straight through when you picked it up. Did the same about a year ago when I picked up my Copperhead. Mel's to San Antonio was about 21 hours.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 2, 2010)

18 hours from Ft. Pierce to Seabrook, Texas. *Note* Never sleep in the back end of your Jeep while it's running. No insulation between you and the muffler. I swore my @$$ was on fire a half hour into my nap... :-?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

how embarassing to let a post like this go un-noticed :-[ good thing i was trolling the forums today or i may have never seen it  ;D sweet boat gramps and sitting on that float on trailer looks even better , get some more pics up with some real world on the water reports, i maybe placing an order myself here in the near future.. congrats to you and enjoy


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

really like it! the dry storage is cooltoo w/ tha pull out tray!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

First new addition: Garmin 545 on a RAM mount.










There are a few more to come, stay tuned.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

[smiley=eyepopping.gif] that is one sexy skiff!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice looking console there!!!


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

just surfin through your thread and wondering.. No livewell?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Well just a little update (pictures in the next few days) but so far a new TH Marine MircoJacker jack plate that weighs in at a swevlt 23lbs & is a complete unit, meaning no hydraulic pump inside the boat! The jack plate is controlled by a Telefelx ProTrim blinker style switch.










To make best use of the jack plate a 12 pitch mild cupped prop was added and tops out at 32 miles per hour.  That was a little disappointing because in stock trim with a 13 pitch she ran 36mph but to regain the top end & keep the cup a new prop is on the way.  ;D

After a demo run in the marsh this weekend (Thanks to a new forum member FishRelish) we still hit 32mph wot & the plate up about 1-2inches but buzzing through the tight & skinny marsh at 26mph with the jp about 4" up was awesome!   Keep in mind at "zero" lift on the jp, the cavitation plate is ~2" above the transom.

Ya I know, no pic's no proof. But soon enough!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that jackplate is awsome no hydrolics is sweet. Glad to see fishrelish was able to catch up with you and have some questions answered and a demo ride thanks for the help gramps


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Great setup man, keep the updates coming. A few pics of the marsh would do us well too...



-T


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome! Let me know how the build is going

The wait is killing me too.

Good luck with it!

Post some pics when u get um.

Future copperhead owner, 

R


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

A few quick pic's from tonight, I'll have better this weekend. The white cardboard angle was clamped to the bottom of the cavitation plate.


JP Fully Down @ Transom









JP Fully Down @ Hull Bottom









JP Fully Up @ Transom









JP Fully Up @ Hull Bottom


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

Awesome boat and loved everything about it. Thanks for the demo and we'll hit the marsh again soon!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

coming along just fine...sans the poling platform!


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

Gramps, wanted to post some pics of your rig if you don't mind...


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

backside


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

> Well just a little update (pictures in the next few days) but so far a new TH Marine MircoJacker jack plate that weighs in at a swevlt 23lbs & is a complete unit, meaning no hydraulic pump inside the boat! The jack plate is controlled by a Telefelx ProTrim blinker style switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

bow side view


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks great. Can you run with the motor all the way up?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures Jeremy!

Tom - I have not tried yet, it starts to cavitate about 5" above the transom, so I chicken out and put the plate back down. I would love to get it there, so my next addition may be trim tabs then a heavy cup prop.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

> Thanks for posting the pictures Jeremy!
> 
> Tom - I have not tried yet, it starts to cavitate about 5" above the transom, so I chicken out and put the plate back down.  I would love to get it there, so my next addition may be trim tabs then a heavy cup prop.



That's with the stock aluminum prop?

Why not try some of those custom foils on the cavitation plate that are designed for funneling more water to the prop. There are a ton of good ones where you are located.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Darin - That is with the mild cupped 12 pitch prop. I ordered a 13 pitch with a little more aggressive cupping & if it still needs tweaking, it will go off to a local prop shop. As for the wing Stiffy/Fibertex makes the ShawWing that is a semi-custom bad boy. http://stiffypushpoles.com/shawwing-cavitation-plate/shawwing-cavitation-plates I am considering one but not fully sold on the idea yet.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

A few videos from today.

http://youtu.be/LseNkRia8Bs

http://youtu.be/DQyOSS3Y-4w

Oh and this is the result of testing a new prop to far... The boat will run in 1' with a soft bottom but won't get back up on plane once stopped.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

You KNOW I'm jealous right? Sweet skiff!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Did you use a "Shoot Through Hull" transducer for your fish finder?

If so, where did you mount it and how does it work at speed?

My boat will be finished in about a week!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Justfishin - My machine is the 545, it does not have the sounder built in and I do not have an external sounder. So I can't help ya there.

Dajuane you can have one too, just have to weigh the cost of a skiff vs. the cost of marriage counseling! ;D


----------

